# Shkenca > Informatik dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Softuer t vlersuar me 4 dhe 5 yje

## Rrjeti

*Panda*
Antivirus i plot dhe pa pages:
http://www.cloudantivirus.com/en/

*Iobit uninstaller* (i plot dhe pa pages)
Mjet pr instalim t plot t softuerve: metoda e puns-mjeti n fjal bn t mundur 2 lloj t instalimit t softuerve t padshiruar;
Gjat instalimit t par bn largim t plot t softuerit
M pas bn t mundur largimin edhe t elsave t regjistrit respektivisht mbeturinave nga programi i i instaluar/larguar.
http://www.iobit.com/advanceduninstaller.php

*Baidu PCFaster* (i plot dhe pa pages)
Rrit shpejtsin e puns s kompjutorit , lidhjes me internet , pastron mbeturina sidomos nga regjistri, teston shpejtsin e ngarkimit dhe shkarkimit nga faqet e internetit etj. _KUJDES_:N brendsi t saj gjindet edhe nj softuer(pjes e quajtur Candy) tjetr-kontrollo prmes antivirusit prmbajtjen e saj dhe nse dyshon n qllimet e  puns/aktivitetit s saj blloko apo largo nga kompjutori.
http://www.pcfaster.com/en/?link=1&pos=about

*Free YouTube to MP3 Converter*  (i plot dhe pa pages)
Mjet i krijuar nga gjenit e programimit i cili shrben pr shkarkim t shpejt t kngve nga Youtube dhe shndrim i tyre n MP3 skedar.Financohet nga donacionet.
http://www.freemake.com/free_youtube_converter/
Pr testim t kualitetit t mp3 shkarko kt kng:
Vanello - Planet Synth ( Extended Version ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqm-47k3el8

----------

linda l (15-11-2014),Vinjol (16-09-2014)

----------


## Rrjeti

*PatchMyPC* (i plot dhe pa pages)
Imagjino mjet i cili bn azhurnim(update) t t gjitha softuerve t kompjutorit pa marr parasysh a bhet fjal pr produktet e Microsoftit apo produkte nga kompani t tjera.Me nj klikim kontrollon t gjitha verzionet e reja t softuerve....
https://patchmypc.net/

*Adobe reader* (i plot dhe pa pages)
Lexo libra elektronik prmes Adobe Reader.
http://get.adobe.com/uk/reader/

Libra elektronik falas n gjuhn shqipe si dhe libra t prkthyer pr shkarkim i gjen ktu:
n .PDF format.
http://www.librariaelektronike.com/
Paqetuar n zip format(n brndsi gjen .PDF skedar)
http://sa-kra.ch/literature.htm

Kush nuk disponon me zip mjet mund t gjen ktu:
*ZIP*  (i plot dhe pa pages)
Pse t prdor Zip? Mundson hapjen e skedarve t paqetuar. Shumica e dokumenteve, imazheve, muziks, softuerve kan mas t madhe dhe pr zvoglimin e saj(mass) prdoret mjeti n fjal.Pra mjeti bn ngjeshjen e mass s produketeve t paqetuar pr transport m t leht, m t shpejt dhe m t sigurt prmes faqeve(shkarkim nga faqet e internetit), disqeve, posts elektronike etj.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/20490...ust-dandy.html

----------

linda l (15-11-2014),Vinjol (16-09-2014)

----------


## Vinjol

panda  flm  grup   shume me vlere  keto  informacione  Big  Like  (Y)

----------


## Rrjeti

*Folder Colorizer* (i plot dhe pa pages/freeware)
N tryez(desktop) mund t krijojm dosje(map) t reja t cilt kan ngjyr t njjt dhe t gjitha dosjet duken monotone. Mirpo tani u krijua mjeti q bn t mundur ndrim t ngjyrs s dosjeve sipas dshirs. Vepro kshtu; krijo nj dosje t re p.sh. n tryez. Kliko me ann e djath t miut n siprfaqen e dosjes dhe zgjedh ngjyrn sipas dshirs  :shkelje syri:  Shiko fig.
http://softorino.com/products/ 


*Windows Essentials 2012 l* (i plot dhe pa pages/freeware)
Dshiron hapje t menjhershme t disa email adresave tua? Me Windows Essentials 2012  mund t lexoni t gjitha emailet(postn elektronike) e regjistruar n hotmail me nj klikim. N t vrtet skedari i windows Live, n brendsi prmban disa softuer t gatshm pr instalim por ju nuk duhet q ti instaloni t gjitha nse nuk keni nevoj.Zgjedh dhe instalo vetm 1 apo dy sipas dshirs. Vepro kshtu :bleta: rnda softuerit shno t gjitha email adresat (postn elektronike) si dhe fjalkalimet(password) dhe m pas importo q t gjitha adresat n dritaren e majt dhe m pas kliko n adresat tua dhe ata do hapen menjher.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/w...#wetabs=we2012

*Photo Editor Online* (i plot dhe pa pages/freeware)
Ke nevoj pr nj mjet q shrben pr prpunim t imazheve, vizatimeve dhe teksteve? Dhe Photoshopi ju kushton shtrejt pr blerje? Ja nj alternativ q funksionon online(drejtprdrejt), nuk duhet asnj shkarkim dhe i ka gati t gjitha funksionet sikurse Photoshop. Punimet tua mund ti ruani n tryez/desktop pas krijimit t tyre.
http://apps.pixlr.com/editor/

*doPDF 8.0*  (i plot dhe pa pages/freeware)
N shum shtete perndimore pagesa e faturave private dhe atyre t kompanive gjithnj e m shum realizohet prmes banks s internetit q do thot se klientt n kt mnyr kursejn koh dhe t holla duke i realizuar pagesat me disa klikime nga xhiro llogaria personale. Pas pagesave ju drgohet ose prmes emailit ose n mnyr direkte dokument q shrben si dshmi e pagess s realizuar. Dokumentet e tilla mund t jen n form t faqes(HTML) ose n forma t tjera. Dokumentet e tilla mund ti ruani n kompjutor duke i shendruar n PDF dokumente. Por softueri n fjal mund t prdoret edhe pr qllime tjera; dokumente t krijuara nprmes programeve pr shkrim poashtu mund t shndrohen n PDF dokumente.
Parashtrohet pyetja ku ti ruaj dokumentet e tilla n kompjutor? Ku sht vndi m i sigurt? Nga prvoja shumvjeare mund t konstatoj q dokumentet vndin m t sigurt pr ruajtje e kan n njsin/depon D. N kt pjes t kompjtorit dokumentet ruhen dhe jan t mbrojtura edhe nse e instaloni tr sistemin operativ. Alternativ tjetr pr ruajtje mund t jet edhe hard disqe eksterne q lidhen me kompjutor prmes USB, poashtu edhe DVD apo CD disqet mund t jen vnde t sigurta pr dokumentet tua.
http://www.dopdf.com/download.php


Arkivues ZIP i prkthyer n gjuhen shqipe:
http://www.hamstersoft.com/free-zip-archiver/  (i plot dhe pa pages/freeware)
Pas instalimit shko n parametra(settings) dhe zgjedh gjuhn e preferuar.


*Avast* 
Antivirus i plot q mund t shfryzohet falas 1 vit. Nevojitet vetm regjistrim i posts elektronike(emailit) n brndsi t softuerit.
http://www.avast.com/en-us/index

*T ecim n nj hap me kombet tjera....*

----------

Vinjol (20-09-2014)

----------


## Rrjeti

*Driver Easy* (i plot dhe pa pages/freeware)
Mjeti gjen dhe zvendson pjest e vjetruara t kompjutorit apo pjest q mungojn; softuert, drivers/ apo drejtuesit etj. Verzioni falas punon m ngadal por i kryen t gjitha veprimet sikur verzioni i plot.
http://www.drivereasy.com/

*Adobe Flash Player dhe Adobe Shockwave* (t plota dhe pa pages/freeware)
Kto dy mjete jan mjete t domosdoshme pr cdo kompjutor. Me siguri ju ka ndodh ndonjher q nuk mund t hapni ndonj video.Shkaku qndorn n faktin se ju mungojn ndonjra nga kto module. Shko n faqe dhe shtyp n ndonj buton ku shkruan Shop Now. Mos u friksoni. Do dilni n nj faqe t re.Aty sht menyja. Shtyp aty dhe gjej kto softuer q jan pa pages pr shkarkim dhe prdorim.
https://store2.adobe.com/cfusion/sto...onditions&nr=0

Mjete pr mirmbajtje t kompjutorve
(T plota dhe pa pages/freeware)
*Glary Utilities*
http://www.glarysoft.com/
*Advanced system care*
http://www.iobit.com/advancedsystemcareper.php
*Wise disk cleaner*
www.wisecleaner.com/

*Shndro monitorin televiziv n monitor kompjuterik*

Ndoshta informatat i keni lexuar m hert por ka persona q nuk kan njohuri dhe kjo ndihmes mund t ndikon pozitivisht te ta.

Gjithnj e m tepr kompjutori shndrohet n pjes t jets njerzore dhe kt fakt nuk mund ta anashkalon apo mohon asnj tez apo fakt i njohur deri m tani. Duke ndenjur para monitorit harrojm q kjo vegl aq sa ka an pozitive ka edhe aq an negative. Njerzit e ngujuar para monitorit shpesh harojn q me kalimin e kohs monitori ndikon n shqisat e t pamurit-syt si dhe boshtin e kurrizit.

Andaj pr t neutralizuar kto an destruktive na duhet t prpiqemi dhe t marrim masa pr eleminim t ktyre efeketeve negative. Cdo kompjutor modern si dhe TV e ashuquajtur Flat screen sht e pajisur me kontakte(hyrje/input) t quajtura HDMI,DVI dhe USB. (shiko ktu http://www.hhgregg.com/tv-entertainm...flat-panel-tvs ) 
HDMI dhe USB pr TV dhe USB, DVI dhe/ose HDMI pr kompjutor.

HDMI do thot -High-Definition Multimedia Interface
DVI do thot-Digital Visual Interface
USB do thot-Universal Serial Bus

Kto jan standarde bashkkohore pr transferim t imazheve dhe zrit prej  kompjutorit n TV.(kontrollo kompjutorin dhe TV-n ose lexo n manualet e tyre)													

Transferimet e imazheve/zrit realizohen prmes kabollve HDMI,DVI ose t kombinuar q do thot se kabolloja n njrn an mund t jet HDMI kurse n ann e kundrt DVI.(shiko imazhet m posht)
Pajisjet mund ti blini n cdo shitore t elektroniks, por s pari lexoni dhe kontrolloni me kujdes cilt kabllo ju prshtaten; mund t keni DVI me + ose -.Nse nuk mund t blini n shitoret e elektroniks, ato mund t porositni prmes internetit apo miqve tuaj nga qytetet apo shtetet tjera.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpa...HDMI+dvi+cable




Konfigurimet;

S pari, instalo kabllo n kompjutor nga njra an dhe m pas instalon nga ana tjetr n TV.(Instalo me kujdes t madh me qllim q mos t dmtohen dhmbzat e kabllos ose mos shkaktohet thyerje e tyre gjat instalimit).Gjat kycjes s kabllos n Tv do t dgjoni nj tingull karakteristik prmes autoparlantve t kompjutorit q signalizon instalim t nj pajisjeje t re, respektivisht t nj t ashtuquajturs driver.Shqip do prkthehej prafrsisht si drejtues.Cili sht roli i tij? Drivers/drejtuesit mundsojn komunikim n mes dy pajisjeve n kt rast kompjutorit me TV-n.N shiritin e veglave(aty ku shfaqet butoni i nisjes/start butoni) vrehet procesi i instalimit.
Prisni deri n prfundim t instalimit t drejtuesit/driver.

M pas vepro kshtu;

Shko n tryez/desktop dhe kliko me ann e djatht t miut dhe gjej aty ku shkruan screen resolution/rezolucion i monitorit/ekranit. Shtyp aty dhe do vresh q aty hapen parametrat e monitorit/ekranit.Rezolucion i monitorit do thot q aty rregullohet qartsia/sa sht i qart(mpreht) imazhi/imazhet q e shikon n monitor si dhe qartsia e grmave/teksteve t monitorit.
Njkohsisht aty vren 2 imazhe/2 simbole apo dy monitor t shnuar me 1 dhe 2.Ose vren vetm shkrime 1 dhe 2.Kjo varet nga verzion i sistemit operativ t instaluar; Windows8, ose Windows7, Vista etj.

(Rezolucionet e monitorit kompjuterik mund t jen t ndryshme varsisht nga konfigurimet e m hershme. Si rezolucion i ult sht p.sh.640  480 ndrsa 1600  1200 sht rezolucion i lart apo me fjal t tjera imazh m i qart/m i mpreht.Rezolucioni n TV-t HD standard (Hig Definition) sht 1920 X 1080 por edhe aty ka variacione.Rezolucioni i imazhit gjat bartjes prej monitorit t kompjutorit n monitor t TV gjat instalimit prshtatet n mnyr automatike ashtu sic shfaqet n monitorin e kompjutorit.
Ktu mos prek asgj.M von mund t eksperimetosh.)

Monitori numr 1 sht monitor i kompjutorit, ndrsa monitori numr 2 sht monitor i TV-s.Shtyp n monitorin numr 2 dhe shno si monitor kryesor.Tani imazhi i kompjtorit
sht bart/transferuar n TV.

Imazhi zhduket nga monitori numr 1 dhe shfaqet n 2.Me kt rast fillon t funksionon edhe miu i kompjuterit n tryezn e re.N mnyr t njjt mund ta ktheni imazhin nga monitori i TV-s n monitor t kompjutorit(duke lviz me miun n monitorin eTV ku sht shfaqur imazhi i monitorit kompjuterik.)Por mund t ket edhe alternativ t tret q do thot se imazhi qndron edhe mtutje edhe n monitorin numr 1 por e zgjruar n monitorin 2. Kontrollo mundsit n parametrat e prshkruar m lart.

HD TV kan paisje pr ndrim t kanaleve t quajtur remote controll. Aty gjen butona me emrin HDMI ose Source ose AV(DVD video).Shtyp n njrn prej tyre(mvarsisht cilin lloj/model t TV t butonave e keni ose lexo n manual t TV-s).Pas shtypjes shfaqet imazhi i monitori kompjuterik.

Konfigurimi i zrit(sound)

Pas shfaqjes s imazhit t tryezs n monitorin e Tv duhet t konfigurohet apo bartet edhe zri nga kompjutori n TV.N shiritin e veglave n tryez(ku sht butoni i nisjes/start) vren ikonn/simbolin e autoparlantit.Shtyp n t dhe do vresh nedritare t re ikona/simbole t ndryshme si psh.simbolin e sistemit t zrit dhe nj shigjet q tregon edhe nj alternativ. Shtyp n te dhe do vresh simbolin e monitorit televiziv.(shiko imazhin posht) Shtyp n te dhe rregullo parametrat do thot aktivizo kt alternativ.Me kt rast zri sht bartur n TV dhe mund t dgjohet vetm nga autoparlantet e TV. Nga autoparlantet e kompjutorit nuk mund t dgjohen zri.	         																																																																																																												                                       






Ju sygjeroj t blini edhe nj tastur(keyboard) dhe miun pa kabllo-(wireless) pr kompletim t procesit-n treg mund t gjeni pr disa dhjetra euro.
Me komoditet prej disa metrave mund t operoni si me kompjutor ashtu me Tv-n.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/mice-key...d=abcat0513005

Prshkrimi i siprm vlen pr desktop kompjutor si dhe pr laptop.

Kompletim

Nse dispononi me m tepr t holla dhe mendoni t blini nj sistem muzikor mos e bn at gj. Ktu ju ofroj iden dhe mundsin q t blini vetm autoparlante q jan univerzale si pr TV poashtu edhe pr kompjutor.Meq tani e realizuat bartjen e tryezs kompjuterike n TV tani mund t siguroni edhe nj sistem t ri univerzal muzikor q shrben edhe pr transmetime televizive.Bhet fjal pr sistem t quajtur soundbar.Vetm me nj kabllo optike q lidh TV-n me kt sistem ju mund t krijoni nj media t re pr dgjim t muziks nga interneti, Mp3 skedarve, pr filma nga Tv-ja etj.

http://shopping.indiatimes.com/elect...498/p_B2199476

http://www.klipsch.com/soundbars
*PS.*
*Pr shkaqe t panjuhura imazhet e prgaditura nuk shfaqen ktu*.

----------


## Rrjeti

*Sistem i i ri operativ i Windows-it Windows 10 (Pa pages pr 3 muaj)*

Windows 10 do thoja se sht nj verzion i ri (prmirsim i tij)i Windows 8.1. T rejat n 10 ;

1-Butoni i nisjes(start) q nuk eksiston n Windows 8.1 sht rikthyer srish.Pr kt shkak Microsofti mori kritika t ashpra nga prdoruesit.
(nse disponon Windows 8.1 dhe t mungon butoni i nisjes-Start  mund ta shkarkosh ktu falas-pa pages: http://www.iobit.com/iobitstartmenu8.php

2-Menyja q gjindej n ann e djatht t dritares t windows 8 tani sht zhvendosur n ann e majt aty ku sht menyja kryesore(te butoni i nisjes(start)

3-Windows 10 sht m i shpejt se sa verzioni i mparshm dhe ka disa risi t tjera fare t vogla. Por ky verzion q ofrohet pr prdorim 3 mujor falas mund t pson ndryshime(modifikime) t tjera dhe nuk sht verzioni prfundimtar. Verzioni prfundimtar shfaqet diku vern 2015 dhe n shitje del n vjesht t 2015.

Madhsia e .Iso skedarve pr shkarkim;
32 bit = 2.9 GB(gigabit)
64 bit = 3.8 GB 

Pas shkarkimit t skedarit, ai duhet t digjet n nj DVD disk.Shiko m posht si digjet nj iso skedar n DVD disk.Instalimi fillon pas vnies s diskut n paisjen dhe ri nisjen e kompjutorit.Kujdes: nse instaloni windowsin e ri nga(disku) ather fshihet cdo gj q keni n kompjutor dhe instalon verzionin 10.POr mund q edhe t mbindrtoni(upgrade) sistemin operativ nga p.sh windows Vista ose Windows 7 n Windows 10.Kur disku aktivizohet pas ri nisjes s kompjutorit do vreni faqe t zez me shkrimin; Press any key to start from DVD disk.(Kjo informat zgjat disa sekonda dhe nse nuk shtypni n ndonj buton t tasturs ather nis kompjuroi si zakonisht.) Shtyp n ndonj buton dhe ather aktivizohet disku.Nse disku nuk aktivizohet pas ri nisjes s kompjutorit ather duhet t ndrhyni n BIOS dhe t modifikoni pr nisje t kompjutorit nga disku.Nse nuk keni njohuri se si bhen modifikimet n BIOS krkoni ndihm n forum ose krkoni info n Google.

Falas mund t prdoret deri m 15 Janar 2015.
Shkarko nga kjo faqe ose nga faqja e Majkrosoftit(Microsoft-it).
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/6667-windows-10.html

*ImgBurn(pa pages-Freeware)*


Ktu mson se si digjet(burn) nj disk.Hap pas hapi n mnyr pedagogjike sqarohet mnyra se si krijohen llojet e ndryshme t disqeve pr qllime t ndryshme.Financohet nga donacionet.Ju sygjeroj t prdorni nj DVD-(ose)+RW(rewrite) disk.Kto disqe mund t fshihen dhe ri shkruhen(digjen) shum her.Nse prdor nj DVD t zakonshm, ajo mund t digjet vetm nj her.Ju lutem, q sipas mundsive ekonomike(nuk jam pronari i softuerit), nse e prdor shum her mjetin n fjal dhuroni 1-2 euro.Ky softuer(si dhe t ngjajshm me t) sht krijuar me shum pun, s paku disa mujor,sht harxhuar djers dhe dituri pr krijimin e saj.Imagjino sikur ju vet t ishit krijues...
http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


*Giveaway of the day(pa pages-Freeware)*

Fito-Fitoj(Win-Win).Ky sht koncepti i faqes s m poshtme.Me fjal t tjera, ktu gjen dy momente; njri qndron n faktin se krijuesit e mjeteve nga sfera t ndryshme
arrijn t shprndajn produktet te nj publik i gjr prmes marketingut q kushton fare lir dhe nga ana tjetr ju si prdorues prfitoni rastin q t merrni softuer falas q n treg kushtojn disa dhjetra dollar.Produktet ofrohen falas vetm nj dit(pr prdorim t prhershm) q do thot se nse oravatesh ta instalosh srish vetm pas 24 orve ato do funksionojn srish por nuk do e keni verzionin e plot.
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/


*
Visual Studio Exreess 2013(pa pages-Freeware)*
Dshiron t msosh programim? Ja nj rast unik ku mund t marsh softuer falas nga Microsofti pr krijimtari individuale.
Ktu i gjen 2 verzione:Nj pr desktop dhe nj pr Ueb
Ciln ta zgjedh? Kjo mvaret nga fakti se cdeshiron t besh.T krijosh softuer pr desktop apo ueb.
Cili sht verzion i plot dhe pa pages? Kliko aty ku shkruan:
*
Visual Studio Express*
Visual studio express with update 3 for Web
ose
Visual studio express with update 3 for Windows
http://www.visualstudio.com/download...ress-windows-8

Kur klikon n Install now, ajo t drgon/orienton tek email adresa(hotmail).Nse nuk ke regjistro nj.
Pasi regjistrohesh  mund t fillosh me shkarkim.
Skedari q shkarkohet sht n .Iso format(standard).(Ka edhe formate tjera si p.sh;Zip, Tar, gaz etj.(Kto jan mnyra/metoda pr ngjeshjen/compress e skedarve t mdhenj)Pas shkarkimit duhet t digjet n DVD disk dhe prej aty fillon instalimi.
*

Codec(pa pages-Freeware)*
Ktu gjen standardet m t reja pr dekodim/hapjen e skedarve nga muzika, filmi, transmetimet live(t drejtprdrejta) etj.Sygjerohet pr cdo prdorues t mjeteve t prmndura.
*K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 10.8.0* 
Shkarko nga ktu:
http://www.freewarefiles.com/downloa...rogramid=22638
M tepr sqarime:
http://www.codecguide.com/about_mega.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codec


*Torrent(pa pages-Freeware)*
Mjet pr shkarkim t softuerve, filmave, muziks, dokumenteve (apo pjesve t tyre)nga kompjutert e tjer anemban bots.Prmes Torrentit gjen materiale legale dhe ilegale.Mnyra e puns;
Skedart e vegjl t quajtur torrent vendosen npr faqe t ndryshme t internetit nga t cilt shkarkohen.(Provo n Google pr gjetjen e tyre. Shkruaj p.sh. torrent Movie(film)Ja nj shembull: http://moviestorrents.net/action/und...tion-2006.html -Kliko aty ku shkruan: Download torrent.Pas shkarkimit, klikon n t dhe ather aktivizohet programi i Torrentit pr shkarkim.Duhet t jeni t kujdesshm gjat shkarkimit t materialeve ngaq eksiston mundsia e monitorimit t shkarkuesit(Duke u bazuar n IP numrin e cdo kompjutori).Me fjal t tjera mos shprnda materiale t shkarkuara.
http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/win
*

WPS Office Free 2014(pa pages-Freeware)*
WPS shrben pr shkrim t teksteve, prezantime etj dhe zvendson plotsisht Office paqetn e Microsoftit.M hert emri i saj qe Kingsoft Office.
http://www.kingsoftstore.com/kingsof...-freeware.html

*T ecim n nj hap me kombet tjera....*

----------

DiGiT@LiFE (06-11-2014)

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

s'kuptova cfare do te thote me 4,5 yje ?

----------


## Rrjeti

> s'kuptova cfare do te thote me 4,5 yje ?


Vlersimi i produktit nga ana e prdoruesve, si dhe vlersimi i editorit n baz t testimit t produktit.Editor rating.Ai produkt q fiton 4-5 yje(apo vota) do thot se sht produkt i kategoris s lart.Ja shembuj:http://download.cnet.com/windows/

----------


## Rrjeti

*Macrinum Reflect (pa pages pr prdorim personal-Free for personal use-Freeware)*

Edhe sistemet m t reja(t prsosura/advanced) operative shfaqin hert a von mungesa/zbraztira/gabime n funksinonimet e tyre. Nuk eksistojn dot sisteme t prkryera. Me siguri ju ka ndodh t shfaqen gabime(error) n funskionet e sistemit operativ t Windowsit apo n softuer t tjer dhe asesi nuk mund tja gjejm burimin(shkakun e tyre). Andaj nevojitet q sistemi operativ apo pjest e saj t kopjohen (her pas here)kur funskionojn ashtu sic duhet( funksionim normal) dhe t ruhen n vnd t caktuar . M von, nse paraqiten pengesa, gabime, etj, ather leht nga kopja e ruajtur mund t restaurojm( apo kthejm n gjndjen e m parshme funskionale) qoft gjith sistemin apo pjest e saj.

N Windows(duke filluar nga XP) figuron mundsia e kopjimit automatik t sistemit dhe restaurim t saj. Por ky sistem ka shum t meta dhe nuk kopjon ashtu sic duhet dhe ka raste kur na dshirojm restaurim t sistemit por kopja nuk funksionon dot...

Andaj si rezultat kemi shfaqjen e mjeteve t reja q bjn kopjim dhe restaurim(100%) t sistemit.

Ka shum variante t tyre mirpo ktu do prqndrohem n njrn nga to i cili sht prshtatshm si pr fillestar ashtu edhe pr prdorues me prvoj. Bhet fjal pr Macrinum Reflect.
*
Udhzim/sygjerim*
Sygjerohet (por ju jeni vendim marrs) q fillimisht t kontrolloni sistemin operativ(stabilitetin e tij) d.m.th nse sht stabil, pa gabime, qoft n softuerat e instaluar qoft n vet sistemin operativ. M pas fillo kompjim t sistemit.

M e prshtashme sht instalim i srishm i sistemit operativ si dhe softuerve q i prdorni, azhrunimi (apo sic thuhet prditsimi i tyre; kan domethnie tt njjt, por m  adekuat si emrtim sht azhurnim) i tyre dhe m pas kopjimi i sistemit operativ.
*
Instalimi dhe mnyra e prdorimit*

Ky mjet respektivisht softuer prbhet nga dy pjes: Macrinum Reflect dhe Windows PE.
Pas instalimit dhe hapjes s Macrinum Reflect, n brndsi t saj do shfaqet pyetja:- Important: You have not yet created Rescue Media to enable system Recovery on your PC. Do you want to create Rescue Media now? Ju akoma nuk keni krijuar media pr restaurim. Dshiron t krijosh media t restaurimit tani? Skedari i shkarkuar sht n ISO format apo standard.Hapet prmes ndonj zip programi.Shkarko dhe instalo edhe at.Pastaj duhet t krijosh nj CD disk dhe t instaolsh/djegish Windows PE skedarin(ISO) n t.-Pr djegje-prdor CD-RW-rewrite q mund t digjet dhe fshihet shum her- e prgaditur shrben pr ri nisje(BOOT) t kompjutorit, respektivisht shrben pr hapjen/aktivizim t Macrinum Reflectit kur nis kompjutorit.Kur hapet programi n fjal bhet i mundur restaurimi i skedarit t kopjuar respektivisht t sistemit operativ q e kopjuat m para.

1-Skedari i kopjuar/ i sistemit operativ duhet t ruhet n njsin D: .Cila sht njsia D: ? ( shiko imazhin n artikullin: doPDF )
2-Brnda Macrinum Reflect duhet t caktohet rruga(path) deri tek skedari i kopjuar..Kliko n butonin Browse/shfleto brnda Macrinum Reflect dhe gjej dosjen-(ku ruhet skedari i kopjuar i sistemit operativ) e 
krijuar m prpara n njsin D: .

Kur e ri nis kompjtorin me CD e djegur dhe aktivizohet Macrinum Reflect nga BOOT CD-ja (shfaqet shkrimi press any key to start BOOT from CD/DVD;kliko n ndonj buton pr aktivizim) automatikisht shfaqet rruga deri tek skedari i kopjuar.Kliko n skedarin(brnda Macrinum Reflect) dhe ather aktivizohet restaurimi i sistemit operativ i cili zgjat rreth 12-15 minuta.
Nse m von, pas instalimit t Windows PE shfaqet srish pyetja : Important: You have not yet created Rescue Media to enable system Recovery....thjesht injoroje. Pr m tepr lexo n ndihma.

M pas bhet ri nisja e kompjutorit.

http://www.macrium.com/

*
Skyscanner( Aplikacionet(App-s) pr celular Skyscanner dhe Booking jan falas pr prdorim)*

N rrjet gjinden nj numr i madh i faqeve t agjencive t udhtimit mirpo oferta e tyre ka karakter t kufizuar. Si pasoj e saj u shfaq nevoja e faqes-ve ku ofrohen nj numr i madh gati i pakufizuar i ofertave pr rezervime t biletave pr udhtime me aeroplan dhe rezervime t bujtjeve npr hotele n tr globin.

Nj ndr ta sht skyscanner. Me t vrtet ka prmbajtje t mir. Aty mund t gjeni dhe krahasoni cmimet e m se 5-600 kompanive ajrore.Cmime m t mira /m t volitshme i gjen nga e hna deri t enjten(vajtje-ardhje). N fundjav, e premte, e shtun dhe e diel cmimet jan m t larta.

http://www.skyscanner.com/

Ndrsa faqja e m poshtme paraqet t gjitha kompanit ajrore q gjinden n listn e zez/ t pa prshtashme pr udhtime. Lista sht n PDF format/standard.
Prpara rezervimit kontrollo kompanin.

http://ec.europa.eu/transport/modes/...n/index_en.htm
*
Booking faqja*

Faqja pr rezervime t hoteleve anemban globit. Ofrojn rezervime pr 544,124 hotele. Prsonalisht jam shum i knaqur nga ofertat e tyre dhe e prdor vite me rradh gjat udhtimeve.

http://www.booking.com/

Nprmes adresave tt siprme mund t bni rezervime t biletave dhe hoteleve 1 vit apo disa muaj m hert. Procesi realizohet vetm brnda disa minutave...

Pagesa bhet prmes VISA/MASTER/AMERICAN EXPRESS kartelave.Pas pagess, nprmes posts elektronike( Emailit) ju arrijn konfirmimi i rezervimit te bilets(m pas ju arrijn edhe nj email tjetr me biletn elektronike( e ashtuquajtur E-ticket) me t dhnat tua si dhe PIN kodi. Shpesh bileta elektronike(E ticket) ju drgohet si PDF skedar.Shkarko dhe ruaj n kompjutor.Kur jeni n aeroport shno PIN KODIN n pajisje(n automate) dhe ajo ju jep biletat. Ose kt e bni n sportele...



*Ueb Aplikacione nga krijuesit shqiptar(pa pages-freeware)
(Pr celular)*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ldroid.tvshqip

Definicioni i aplikacionit:
http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ueb_aplikacionet


*ProgDVB(pa pages verzioni standard-Freeware)
(pr kompjutor-krijues i huaj)
(32 dhe 64 bit*)

Teknologjia e transmetimve televizive, gjithnj e m tepr kalon nga sistemi analog n at dixhital dhe transmetohet nprmes internetit me t ashtuquajturn IP(internet protocol)TV. Praktikisht kjo do thot q ne m nuk kemi nevoj pr pajisje speciale harduerike por vetm softuer t prshtacm. Ktu gjen softuer t till q bn t mundur transmetime televizive nga e mbar bopa n kohn reale(drejtprdrejt) pa mar parasysh distancn nga transmetuesi dhe shikuesi.

Kanalet shqiptare jan t ndrprera por t gjitha t tjerat funksionojn(me siguri hert a von do rregullohet). Pr t shikuar, ju duhet t keni shpejtsi t lidhjes me internetin(koneksioni) s paku 2-3 megabit(MB).

http://www.progdvb.com/

Azhurnimet(update) e kanaleve televizive i gjen ktu:

http://iptv-tv.blogspot.se/search/la...snia%20albania

Pr t importuar kanalet televizive vepro kshtu;
krijo nj .txt skedar( .txt gjindet i instaluar n cdo kompjtor dhe shrben pr shkrim t teksteve)

Cilt adresa/lidhje/links funksionojn? Zakonisht me PRGDVB funksionojn adresat me prapashtesat m3u si dhe me rtmp adresat (aq sa i kam testuar) Por ju mund t eksperimetoni edhe t tjerat lidhje.
Ja disa:
http://iptv-free.blogspot.se/2014/03...a-austria.html

Kopjo dhe ngjit n .txt skedar.Ruaje/Save. M pas hap programin PRGDVB dhe imoprto skedarin.Open file....
Kur klion n opsionin Open file nuk mund ta shohish skedarin andaj kliko n butonin e dritares s re n All files...Ather shfaqet .txt skedari yt q e importon brnda programit dhe shfaqet si Custom List.
(shiko n fund t softuerit me alternativat Internet TV, Internet radio, Custom List)
Kto lidhje hapen edhe me softuerin KODI( ish XBMC)q sht prkthyer edhe n shqip, si dhe me VLC .

*KODI(XBMC)*
Qndr mediale pr transmetime televizive si dhe pr dgjim t kanaleve muzikore sipas orientimit muzikor dhe t radhitura sipas shteteve.Poashtu ktu mund t hapni t gjitha llojet e skedarve t filmave pa prjashtime.Softueri sht n zhvillim t pandrprer nga ana e vullnetarve rreth e prqark bots.Ktu mund t hapni edhe youtube dhe facebook. Pas instalimit t softuerit, n brendsi t saj duhet t instalosh add ons(programe t vogla brnda programit).Ndr m t njohurat dhe me kualitet t lart instalo kto:
ICE CAST
dhe Listen live EU ku jan t prfshira edhe kanalet muzikore shqiptare:
Ktu mund t gjeni edhe unP lidhjet etj.
S shpejti softueri i emrtuar XBMC do e ndron emrin n KODI...
http://xbmc.org/download/
N parametra(settings) mund ta ndryshoni gjuhn n shqip.

Ky sht softuer m i avansuar deri m tani n krahasim me softuert e tjer. 

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

*
Anti Spyware, Adware,Trojan...*
 Me siguri keni t instaluar ndonj antivirus dhe ndjeheni t sigurt dhe komod?! Nga prvoja mbi se 20 vjeare me kompjuter, internet dhe softuer mund tju them lirisht q interneti sht medium i strmbushur jo vetm me informata t dobishme , edukim dhe arsimim por ka edhe rreziqe t pa imagjinueshme...Kto fjal nuk jan vetm fjal pr tju trmbur por informata pr tju ndihmuar juve si prdorues t kompjutorve dhe rrjetit.
Gjat lundrimit n rrjet apo shfletim t faqeve t ndryshme, ekspertt apo talentt e programimit kan krijuar t ashuquajtura skripte (p.sh java skript, exe skedar etj) apo t ngjashme t cilat pa dijeni tuaj instalohen n kompjutorin tuaj dhe aktivizohen me qllime t ndryshme:

Ja disa nga ta:
Spyware, Adware,Trojans, Dialers, Worms, KeyLoggers, HiJackers, Parasites, Rootkits...
Qllimi apo objektiva e tyre sht;

1-Vjedhja e informatave personale dhe keqprdorimi i tyre(falcifikim i identitetit)
2-Vjedhja e kodeve bankare nse i keni t ruajtur n kompjutor
3-Marketingu(advertising) i produkteve apo shrbimeve t ndryshme
4-Marrja nn kontroll t plot t kompjtuorit tuaj q do thot se prmes ktyre rreziqeve t instaluar ata mund t prcjellin do gj q shkruani apo do veprim tuaj n kompjutor...
5-Spiunimi i informatave t ndjeshme t kompanive, produkteve t tyre etj.
Kto rreziqe mund t jen t kamufluara n mnyra dhe metoda t ndryshme.....

Po antivirus softuert a ndihmojn n kto raste?
Deri diku po, por antivirus softuert nuk mund ti parandalojn kto rreziqe...

Andaj n treg jan shfaqur mjete q i zbulojn dhe neutralizojn edhe kto rreziqe. Kto mjete duhet t prdoren s paku nj her n jav pr t fshir apo neutralizuar gati do rrezik t till;
Ja disa nga ta q mund ti shfrytzoni falas:
Testo kto mjete:
https://www.malwarebytes.org/
http://www.superantispyware.com/
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/download...301-30962.html
http://www.spychecker.com/program/roguekiller.html

*T ecim n nj hap me kombet tjera....*
T fala nga Skandinavia  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Rrjeti

Nj plotsim i shkurt: Macrinum Reflect mund t gjindet falas(verzioni i plot) n kt lidhje:
http://download.cnet.com/Macrium-Ref...-10845728.html
N faqen zyrtare sht larguar mundsia e shkarkimit t verzionit t plot.Madhsia e skedarit pr shkarkim: 541.3 MB.S pari shkarkohet skedari me madhsi 2.19MB m pas nga brendsi e saj shkarkohet skedari me madhsi 541.3 MB.




> *Macrinum Reflect (pa pages pr prdorim personal-Free for personal use-Freeware)*
> 
> Edhe sistemet m t reja(t prsosura/advanced) operative shfaqin hert a von mungesa/zbraztira/gabime n funksinonimet e tyre. Nuk eksistojn dot sisteme t prkryera. Me siguri ju ka ndodh t shfaqen gabime(error) n funskionet e sistemit operativ t Windowsit apo n softuer t tjer dhe asesi nuk mund tja gjejm burimin(shkakun e tyre). Andaj nevojitet q sistemi operativ apo pjest e saj t kopjohen (her pas here)kur funskionojn ashtu sic duhet( funksionim normal) dhe t ruhen n vnd t caktuar . M von, nse paraqiten pengesa, gabime, etj, ather leht nga kopja e ruajtur mund t restaurojm( apo kthejm n gjndjen e m parshme funskionale) qoft gjith sistemin apo pjest e saj.
> 
> N Windows(duke filluar nga XP) figuron mundsia e kopjimit automatik t sistemit dhe restaurim t saj. Por ky sistem ka shum t meta dhe nuk kopjon ashtu sic duhet dhe ka raste kur na dshirojm restaurim t sistemit por kopja nuk funksionon dot...
> 
> Andaj si rezultat kemi shfaqjen e mjeteve t reja q bjn kopjim dhe restaurim(100%) t sistemit.
> 
> Ka shum variante t tyre mirpo ktu do prqndrohem n njrn nga to i cili sht prshtatshm si pr fillestar ashtu edhe pr prdorues me prvoj. Bhet fjal pr Macrinum Reflect.
> ...

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> Nj plotsim i shkurt: Macrinum Reflect mund t gjindet falas(verzioni i plot) n kt lidhje:
> http://download.cnet.com/Macrium-Ref...-10845728.html



64bit: http://updates.macrium.com/Reflect/v...h=1&redirect=Y
32bit: http://updates.macrium.com/Reflect/v...h=0&redirect=Y



...qysh s'perton o Rrjeti me gjithe kete perkthim

----------


## iktuus

_Bravo per punen e kryer...
Besoj se ne nivel te lart qendrojn edhe: AVG FREE EDITION, VLC, ATUBE CATCHER dhe CCLANER_

----------


## Rrjeti

Iktuus: ke t drejt pr softuert q i prmend...jeni t ftuar ju dhe t tjert n pjesmarrje. Por nse vendosni ktu mjete t tilla, ju lutem q t bni prshkrim t tyre me qllim q edhe vizitort q nuk njohin gjuh t huaja, t kuptojn se si funksionojn...

Pr DIGIT@LIFE; 
 Citim Postuar m par nga Rrjeti Lexo Postimin
Nj plotsim i shkurt: Macrinum Reflect mund t gjindet falas(verzioni i plot) n kt lidhje:
http://download.cnet.com/Macrium-Ref...-10845728.html

64bit: http://updates.macrium.com/Reflect/v...h=1&redirect=Y
32bit: http://updates.macrium.com/Reflect/v...h=0&redirect=Y

...qysh s'perton o Rrjeti me gjithe kete perkthim 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
DIGIT: e kam hobi.....Nse nuk punojm na, ather punon armiku apo konkurenti. N vend q t na shkel koha dhe armiku ,na i shkelim dhe qndrojm mbi ta. Kaloi koha kur t tjert i conin hundt dhe arogancn mbi shqiptarin. Kur i(do i) shkelim na, kta kan me i ul kokat...Para disa ditve mjetet e informimit n Kosov lajmruan pr masat q do i ndrmarrin pr mbrojtje t identitetit dhe t informatave n dhe nga rrjeti.Athua nga i morrn kto inspirime dhe informata?!  :shkelje syri: 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hern tjetr informata dhe softuer pr:
Prgjim t celularve dhe mjete mbrojtjeje..
Bartje e MP3 n radio pajisjen e makins
Lundrim anonim n internet dhe email anonim
...dhe t tjera

----------


## Rrjeti

*Windows 7 Versioni shqip (pa pages-Freeware)*

Windows 7 m n fund sht prkthyer n gjuhn ton. Ktu mund ta shkarkosh skedarin e gjuhs shqipe.
http://www.gjuhashqipe.com/softuere/...re.aspx?ida=25
*
Mask MY IP (pa pages-Freeware)*

Pr lundrim(surfing) anonim n rrjet si dhe drges anonoime t posts elektronike(email) prdor Mask MY IP. Gjat cdo vizite npr faqe t ndryshme(apo drgess s posts elektronike/emailit) na lejm gjurm t vizits son n form t IP numrit. Ky IP numr bn t mundur identifikimin e vizitorit/orgjinn me 100 % saktsi.Me aktivizimin e mjetit bhet manipulimi(bllokimi i saj) i IP adress suaj t vrtet dhe n at rast zvendsohet me/shfaqet nj adres e trilluar n SHBA. 
Po kshtu ndodh edhe me emailin.(Pra pamundsohet IP Whois(gjurmimi i adress tnde).Pa pengesa mund t vizitosh cdo faqe dhe t drgosh post, me prjashtim t Facebook-ut.Nse e aktivizon Facebook dhe njkohsisht aktivizon mjetin n fjal, n at rast t bllokohet hyrja n Facebook. Q t hapet facebook duhet t mbyllet programi si dhe t mbyllen t gjitha dritaret e Ueb shfletuesit dhe t t aktivizohet srish.

http://www.mask-myip.com/

*Open whispersystems (pa pages-Freeware)
(pr celular)*
Me Open Whispersystems bisedoni n mnyr t sigurt.Askush nuk mund tju spionon as me veglat m t prsosura pr prgjim/spiunim. 

http://whispersystems.org/

Shkarkim i drejtprdrejt:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...crime.redphone

Kush ka dshir, dituri dhe aftsi mund ta prkthen n gjuhn shqipe(n gjuhn standarde shqipe).
http://github.com/WhisperSystems/RedPhone
(nse nuk hapet faqja ashtu sic duhet krko n search lng. files ose translate)

Dhe nj mjet i ngjajshm:

*Cell Tracker
(pr celular)*

Versioni falas prmban nj moment iritues.Pas instalimit funksionon n mnyr normale, mirpo softueri instalon nj pjes shtes pr Ueb shfletuesin me reklame(bannera) n fillim t cdo faqejje. Nse blini ndonj produkt nga faqja e tyre ather ju lshohet versioni i plot pa reklama dhe falas. Nse dshiron mund ta testosh dhe m pas mund ta largosh me ndihmn e softuerit IOBIT UNINSTALlER(shiko m lart n temn=Iobit Uninstaller)
Ky mjet sht shum i rrezikshm nse bjen n dor t personave t paprgjegjshm.Lexo m tepr n faqe.

http://cell-trackers.com/free.html#.VF9r4WePPtt

*DAZ 3D (pa pages-Freeware)*

Ke prirje pr vizatime dhe krijimtari?Dshiron t krijosh figura, objekte, godina etj. tre dimenzionale 3D? Ja nj rast unik pr marrje t materialit t plot. Fillimisht shkarkon nj material t vogl dhe m pas n brendsi shkarkon elementet t plota. Madhsia e softuerit t instaluar sht rreth 1 gigabyte(1GB).N DAZ ka aq prsosshmri(figura q mund t krijohen) saq nuk dallohet nga (imazhet) jeta reale.
Shpjegimet jan prqndruar n dy metoda;

1-N form t teksteve (.PDF skedar)
2-Video prezantime t plota pr mnyrn e puns dhe krijimtaris(Youtube)
Ja shembuj pr frymzim/inspirim; jam m se i sigurt q n mesin ton gjinden me qindra djem e vasha me ide kreative n kt fush...



(kopjo/ngjit n shfletues/browser)

http://www.daz3d.com

*Blender (pa pages-Freeware)*

I ngjashm me DAZ, por shrben pr krijmtari t filmave t animuar.

http://www.blender.org/

*Mozilla Firefox (pa pages-Freeware*)

Ueb shfletues m i popullarizuar.
http://www.mozilla.org

*MP3 muzik / libra n pajisjen e makins*

N makinat/autombilat e gjenerats m t re, s paku n pjesn m t madhe t tyre sht instaluar radio pajisje me funksione:bluetooth qe shrben pr sinkronizim dhe bartje t muziks nga celulart n radio p.sh. dgjim i muziks s preferuar nga yotube, mp3 muzik /libra etj. Poashtu pajisja ka edhe mundsi t bisedave telefonike(handsfree) prmes mikrofonit t pajisjes dhe dgjimit t bashkbiseduesit nga autoparlantet e makins. Me nj fjal, nuk e humb vmndjen/koncentrimin gjat vozitjes n krahasim me biseda prmes celularit.(E kemi na ves/merak q n nj dor ta mbajm celularin e me dorn tjetr timonin.....)

N pajisje gjindet nj buton specifik pr lajme/informata t rndsishme pr trafikun-gjendja n t.Ka rndsi t madhe gjat vozitjes dhe p.sh. dgjimit t muziks mp3.Funksionimi i saj n pajisje sht automatike(ju duhet ta konfiguroni vet duke shtyp n at buton-lexo n manual) dhe bn t mundur p.sh. ndrperjen automatike t dgjimit t muziks gjat lajmrimeve t rndsishme pr komunikacionin.Pas lajmrimit , n mnyr automatike vazhdon emitimi i MP3 muziks aty ku ka mbet. Zakonisht funksioni sht i mundur n shtetet q e aplikojn kt radio teknik, dhe sa i prket shteteve ballkanike nuk jam i sigurt q e aplikojn/prdorin.

Vecoria specifike sht USB porti/hyrja/input.Prmes USB ju mund t importoni me qindra mija kng/libra t formatit/standardit mp3, WMA etj.Praktikisht, zvendson plotsisht nevojn e prdorimit t CD disqeve.Disqet kalojn n histori(-n) e zhvillimit teknik...CD disk(si dhe pajisje t kosmonautve amerikan, prezantime 3 dimezionale t objekteve) pr t parn her kam pa n vitet e 80 dhjeta n ish shtetin e vdekur Jugoslav n nj ekspozit q e organizoi NASA e SHBA-ve.

*Mnyra e importimit*

Nse disponon automobil m t vjetr dhe nuk ke radio pajisje me USB bli dhe instalo. Ja nj faqe me informata t hollsishme:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pioneer-...&skuId=8010016

M tepr:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/car-audi...d=abcat0302012

Pr importim t kngve/librave ju duhet nj vegl e ashtuquajtur USB flash drive.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/computer...d=abcat0504010

Sygjeroj q t blini USB flash drives q sht e shkurt me qllim q mos tju pengon gjat vozitjes apo rastsisht mos t dmtohet nga pasagjeri i ritur ose fmija.Gjatsia sht rreth1,5 cm.

Shiko kto modele:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandisk-...&skuId=3613746
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandisk-...&skuId=5597704

Mesatarisht nj kng(mp3) prmban rreth 3MB(megabit)Mund t prmban edhe 4-5 megabit...
1GB(gigabit)=1000MB(megabit)
Llogarit sa kng prfshihen/grubullohen n USB flash drive me 16 GB.

Libra n mp3 format/standard q mund t dgjohen nga autoparlantet e makins/automobilit)

http://www.loyalbooks.com/Top_100
www.booksfree.com/mp3/mp3_free_mp3_books.shtml
*
Prgaditja dhe eksekutimi i mp3 materialeve n USB-n e makins*

S pari nevojitet vnja e mp3 materialeve n nj dosje. Dosja e prgaditur kopjohet n USB flash drive dhe bashkohet/lidhet me USB portin e makins.Zakonisht vegla fillon t funksionon menjher por nse nuk nis ather vepro kshtu;

Shkarko dhe instalo softuerin n dosje t vecant dhe kopjo n USB-n.
http://driverzone.com/%7B33f7fca4-8a...%7D?id=2221045

M tepr informata mund t gjeni n maqinn krkuese GOOGLE ose pyet shitsit n dyqanet e elektroniks aty ku e keni ble USB-n.

Hern tjetr:

Material dhe informacione:
Si t gjeni celularin dhe laptopin e humbur apo t vjedhur
Materiale q jan zhduk apo nuk publikohen n GOOGLE dhe shum t tjera....

*T ecim n nj hap me kombet tjera.....*

----------

Bahriu (01-06-2017),DiGiT@LiFE (15-11-2014),linda l (15-11-2014)

----------


## linda l

faleminderit shume prej teje Rrjeti por smarr vesh fare nga kompjuteri dhe per ket arsye edhe pse kam nje kompjuter te ri shkoj gati nje here ne muaj ke tekniku mendoj se fajin e kam vete qe nuk bleva nje kompiuter aple qe nuk pranon asnje virus

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> shkoj gati nje here ne muaj ke tekniku mendoj se fajin e kam vete qe nuk bleva nje kompiuter aple qe nuk pranon asnje virus


ti shkon tek tekniku per pc apo te pelqen tekniku si mashkull ?  ;p
ca i ben tekniku cdo muaj ? i nderon vajrat lol

po pse kush te tha qe apple mac nuk ze virusa
mbase me pak se pc po keto kohet e fundit eshte bere dhe ai kerme

futi 1 antivirus ose ndonje program si "Faronics Deep Freeze" dhe po te duash vazhdo xhiron nga tekniku lol

ps ...se bejme dhe shaka

----------


## linda l

ti mire ben me shaka dhe rrofsh per pergjigjen, shkoj tek tekniku nga halli se nuk marr vesh nga pc

----------


## Rrjeti

*Prey* (pa pages-Freeware)

Ju kan vjedh, apo e keni humb celularin, laptopin ose tabletin? Mos u mrzit.Me Prey gjen pajisjen e humbur/vjedhur me 100% saktsi.Mjafton instalimi i ksaj vegle n pajisjet q i dispononi.

https://preyproject.com/
ose
http://preyproject.com/

*Whois IP* (pa pages-Freeware)

IP(internet protocol) jep t dhna pr nj adres. do kompjutor kur lidhet me internet prfiton/i caktohet n mnyr automatike apo manuale nga nj adres n form t numrave p.sh. 33.555.345.32 (IP).
Kto numra caktojn/identifikojn shtetin, qytetin, furnizuesin(provider) e prdoruesit t internetit si dhe prdoruesin/kompjutorin.Numrat jan unik pr do faqe t posts elektronike (email),adresa e faqes(www.x-y.com), respektivisht kompjutor. 
Por mund t ket manipulime nga ana e softuerve t veant(shiko m lart n temn e faqes *Mask MY IP (pa pages-Freeware)*t cilt mund ti manipulojn adresat respektive t posts elektronike(drgesave) ose manipulojn vndin(orgjinn) nga e vizitojn faqen.

N faqe gjinden softuer q mund t prdoren falas pr Whois IP.

http://listoffreeware.com/list-of-be...okup-software/
*
Linux Mint* (pa pages-Freeware)

Sistem operativ i plot. Linuxi n krahasim me sistemin operativ t Windows-it sht m i qndrueshm/stabil dhe ka m pak gabime. Sygjerohet pr prdorues me prvoj...

http://www.linuxmint.com/index.php

*Wix* (pa pages-Freeware)

Krijo Faqe personale pa shum mundime

Ueb kompanit(n trojet tona apo diaspor) krkojn shuma t mdha(majme) t t hollave pr tju krijuar nj faqe t ciln gj e gjen falas ktu.Me Wix mson se si krijohet faqja kryesore, elementt q nevojiten etj. Versioni falas mund t prdoret vetm pr qllime apo nevoja private. Aty gjen nj numr t madh t shembujve q mund t prdoren si elemente pr inspirim.S pari regjistrohu pr hyrje n brndsi t faqes.
N faqe gjen edhe versionin me pages mujore pr shrbime komerciale me shembuj t shumt.
M lart, n temn *Photo Editor Online* mson se si krijohen imazhet dhe si prshtaten pr prdorim t tyre n faqe.Element mjaft i rndsishm, ndoshta kryesor pr nj faqe komerciale, sht shnim i adress s plot, si dhe numrit t telefonit/celularit n fund t faqes kryesore. Ky sht element qe signalizon q faqja n fjal sht faqe serioze.

http://www.wix.com/
*
FTP-file transfer protocol* (pa pages-Freeware)

Kur krijohen faqet n kompjutor (nprmes ndonj softueri pr krijim t faqeve)n form t teksteve dhe iu bashkangjiten imazhet(ilustrimet) ather nevojitet bartja e tyre deri n hapsirn e lir(free space) t furnizuesit t hapsirs pr faqe(Web hosting). Pr kt qllim prdoren kto mjete t m poshtme;

http://www.coreftp.com/

https://filezilla-project.org/

Por ka edhe faqe q mundsojn transferim t drejtprdrejt t faqeve t krijuara pa prdorim t FTP.

*Hapsira e lir pr faqe pa asnj kompenzim material*

http://www.prchecker.info/web-hostin...hosting-sites/

M tepr:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_hosting_service
*
Site meter*

N faqen kryesore(n fund t saj) mund t vendoset nj site meter i cili grumbullon dhe prezanton t dhna mbi:

1-Numrin e vizitave, 2-Orgjina/vndi(nga vjen) i vizitorit, 3-Sistemi operativ q prdorin, 4-Faqet ku prqndrohet vizitori dhe interesimi i tyre.

N baz t t dhnave na mund t orjetohemi n strukturimin e m tutjeshm t faqes, shrbimeve apo produkteve...
*

http://www.sitemeter.com/

Makinat Krkuese*

Nse krkimi n Google nuk jep rezultat ather me siguri informatat ose jan fshi nga Google ose nuk gjinden nga X, Y arsye...Andaj orvatu me alternativ t krkimit n:

http://www.yahoo.com
*
Sqarim pr emrtimet q hasen n faqet e ndryshme*

Shpesh hasim n emrtime si p.sh: Freeware, Beta, Demo, Shareware, Trial etj. Ǵsht domethnia e tyre?
*
1-Freeware*

Freeware apo n shqip softuer falas nnkupton q vegla shprndahet falas. Por mund t jet edhe si mjet pr prfitim t donacioneve pr zhvillim t m tutjeshm t vegls n fjal. N faqet komerciale asgj nuk sht falas apo e rastit, edhepse n pamjen fillestare sht ashtu. 
Kjo sht strategji mir e menduar dhe e planifikuar pr fitim apo shprndarje sa m t madhe n tregun shtetror apo global; respektivisht startegt q qndrojn pas tyre edhe pse japin vegln falas , ata llogaritin q n t ardhmen ky akt tju sjell prfitime materiale q do thot se versioni falas m von shndrohet n version me pages ose ju shrben si ur pr shitje e produkteve t ngjajshme q i kan n disponim.
*
2-Beta 1, 2 etj.*

Beta emrton softuer testues q do thot sht n fazn testuese; duke e shprnda falas , prdoruesit mund t testojn funskionet si dhe testojn pr gabime apo zbrastira(eventuale) n funksionet dhe m pas mund t lajmrojn pronarin/kompanin...
N t shumtn e rasteve veglat e tilla jan plotsisht funksionale por askush nuk mund t siguron q jan pa gabime andaj edhe testohen.
*
3-Demo*

Demo sht softuer ku funksionojn vetm disa pjes t tyre, pra bn demostrimin e vegls dhe nuk sht i plot.Ca pjes i ka t ersuara q bhet me qllim t (pr) shitjes s versionit t plot.

*4-Shareware, Trial...*

Kto jan apo prdoren si emrtime pr softuer t cilt mund t prdoren pr nj periudh t caktuar kohore zakonisht 30 ditore dhe t gjitha pjest funksionojn pa ndonj kufizim.


*T ecim n nj hap me kombet tjera.....*

----------


## Rrjeti

*Vegla pr prpunim(mix) dhe ripunim(remix) t muziks* (pa pages-Freeware)

Veglat e m poshtme shrbejn pr editim,prpunim, ndryshim,shtim dhe heqje t pjesve t nj knge-apo bashkim t disa kngve n nj trsi sipas dshirs. Poashtu shrbejn edhe pr prpunim t tingullit dhe prshtatje sipas nevojave. Shembuj t shumt pr inspirim mund t gjeni n Youtube.Mixxx financohet nga donacionet dhe mund t prdoret edhe pr qllime komerciale.Versioni pa pages(Wavepad) mund t prdoret vetm pr qllime private jo komerciale. Nse dshiron krijim apo prpunim t veprave t ndryshme muzikore pr qllime komerciale ather duhet ta blini.S pari, kur i nisni softuerat ata “krkojn” n mnyr automatike mp3 skedar n kompjutorin tuaj.Andaj duhet ti keni n dispozicion mp3 para nisjes s programit prkats. Apo nse nuk ndodh kjo hap softuerin dhe shko n Open File dhe gjej mp3.Nse keni problem gjat nisjes s par , mbyllni softuerin dhe ri nisni.Pas nisjes vreni q shfaqen mp3 skedart n brndsi t softuerit prkats.Pr m tepr lexo n faqet e tyre dhe n manuale(help file).

http://www.mixxx.org/

http://www.nch.com.au/wavepad/index.html

Dhe nj demo softuer
http://www.image-line.com/flstudio/

*Konvertues i standardeve/formateve t ndryshme* (pa pages-Freeware)

Pas krijimit t kngve (t cilt krijohen/mund t jen t krijuar n wave/midi standard), t njjtat mund ti konvertoni n standarde t ndryshme pr prdorim respektivisht eksekutim n pajisjet e ndryshme muzikore q prdorin/prkrahin standarde t caktuara.Zakonisht skedar standard q prdoren n pajisjet muzikore( m s shumti) jan: mp3 audio dhe mp4 video(n celular, kompjutor, n pajisje t ndryshme si psh n radion e makins),WMA(n CD muzikore), aac, ogg dhe mp3 n radio kanalet(dhe n kompjutor) etj.


*Free audio converter*

http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products...htm#.VJWbyfLC8

*Koyotesoft*

http://www.koyotesoft.com/audio-soft...converter.html
*
PDFFORGE* (pa pages-Freeware)

Portable Document Format(PDF) sht standard dixhital i dokumenteve(dokumentacionit) themeluar nga kompania Adobe n vitin 1993.Me PDF Forge krijon dokumente hap pas hapi dhe n ndihm keni video prezantim dhe tekste.Fushat e prdorimit: PDF shrben pr krijim t librave elektronik (shiko ktu nj shembull:http://www.librariaelektronike.com/) , dokumeteve t ndryshm me ilustrime-imazhe-, manualeve etj. Sot shum kompani shfrytzojn mundsin q ofron PDF teknika pr kursim/shkurtim t harxhimeve/kostos s materialit t shkruar dhe t shtypur n letr..Dokumentet e krijuar me PDF softuerin mund t vendosen n faqe t ndryshme pr hapje t drejtprdrejt,pr shkarkim apo drges me post elektronike.. 

http://www.pdfforge.org/pdfcreator
*

Free ISO create Vizard* (pa pages-Freeware)

Mso se si krijohen ISO skedart.

http://www.freeaudiovideosoft.com/freeisocreatewizard
*
Virtual Box* (pa pages-Freeware)
(sygjerohet pr prdorues q kan m tepr dituri dhe prvoj/advaced users)

Virtual Box sht vegl q mundson instalim t 1 apo m tepr sisteme operative n 1 kompjutor. Ky lloj i instalimit sht instalim virtual apo ndryshe thn simulon instalimin e vrtet t sistemit operativ n kompjutor krahas asaj q e keni ju. Sistemi i ri operativ fuksionon vetm kur e aktivizoni Virtual Box. Puna e saj sht normale si dhe lidhjet me internetin.Por mund t ndodh q t vjen deri n konflikt t lidhjeve me internetin(por nuk do thot se ndodh cdo her); respektivisht mund t ndodh q sistemi i ri operativ i instaluar n Virtual Box ti ndron/ndryshon parametrat e lidhjeve me internetin nga shkaku i specifikave t 2 sistemeve operative p.sh Linux-it dhe Windows-it dhe me at rast shkputet lidhja me internetin.
Sygjerohet q fillimitsht t kopjohet sistemi operativ eksistues me vegln Macrinum Reflect(shiko m lart n temn e Macrinum Reflect) dhe m pas t instalohet Virutal Box dhe .p.sh. Linux-i. Nse ndodh ndonj e pa pritur, ju prsri nga kopja e restauroni apo ktheni kompjutorin n gjndjen fillestare. Pr m tepr lexo n manualin e Virtual Box dhe n forum.
https://www.virtualbox.org/
*

Testo qndrueshmrin e kompjutorit personal* (pa pages-Freeware)

http://www.softwareok.com/?Microsoft/StressMyPC

*Undelete my Files* (pa pages-Freeware)

Me Undelete my files gjen/rikrijon t gjith skedart e humbur apo t fshir aksidentalisht.

https://seriousbit.com/undeletemyfiles/
*
Pr celular dhe kompjutor
*
Gjej mesazhet e humbur, t fshir, imazhet e fshir/t humbur, video skedart , muzikn etj.

http://www.any-data-recovery.com/pro...extractor.html


*Pos Panorama Pro* (pa pages-Freeware)

Me Pos Panorama Pro krijon imazhe n form t panoramave horizontale dhe vertikale

http://www.photopos.com/Pos-Panorama...e-Software.asp


*Drejtues/Driver* (pa pages-Freeware)

Gjen dhe instalon drejtuesit q ju mungojn.

http://www.iobit.com/driver-booster.php

http://drp.su/


*Images 3D* (pa pages-Freeware)

Krijo imazhe 3 dimensionale.

Http://images-3d.software.informer.com/

http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products...htm#.VJakafLC8

*Filma t plot pr shkarkim t pa titruara dhe t titruara(Suedisht)*
(shkarkohen prmes torrent softuerit)
http://swesub.tv/
*
T ecim n nj hap me kombet tjera.....*

----------


## Rrjeti

*Freedownload manager* (I plot dhe pa pages Freeware)

Rrit shpejtsin e shkarkimeve t softuerve deri n 600% (nse lidhjet me internet i keni m t ngadalshm)

http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/

*Vegla pr matematik*

http://hiperdevelopment.wix.com/hipercalc

http://reor.ajay.es/#1

*Everyonepiano*(I plot dhe pa pages Freeware)

Instrument muzikor n kompjutorin tuaj. Dshiron t msosh eksekutim t melodive n piano? Ja nj vegl perfekte e cila pa gabim dhe pa ndryshim t kualitetit t tingujve, mundson eksekutim fenomenal. Everyonepiano ka edhe funksion t xhirimit t veprave q eksekutohen....

http://www.everyonepiano.com/


*360totalsecurity* (I plot dhe pa pages Freeware)

Antivirus i ri 

http://www.360totalsecurity.com

*Linuxliveusb* (I plot dhe pa pages Freeware)

Provo sistemin operativ Linux n Windows nprmes USB vegls.

http://www.linuxliveusb.com
*
Helpndoc* (I plot dhe pa pages Freeware)

Si krijohen skedart pr ndihma n softuer(help files).M posht jipen sqarime hap pas hapi pr krijim t skedarve q ndihmojn me udhzime pr prdorim t vegls/softuerit aktual.

http://www.helpndoc.com/

*Imazhe automatike n tryez*  (t plota dhe pa pages Freeware)

Keni t vendosur imazh n tryez dhe ju duket gj e mrzitshme/monotone t shikoni cdo her t njjtn gj? Ja mjetet pr ndrim automatik t imazheve n tryez..

http://wallpaperswide.com/desktopslidesv.html

http://www.bionixwallpaper.com/downloads/


*T ecim n nj hap me kombet tjera.....*

----------

Bahriu (01-06-2017)

----------

